# Cool technological break-through



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is neat:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/this-co...h-keyboards-monitors-omnitouch-202115388.html


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Pretty neat, but it'd be tough to get decent picture quality out of it..


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

completely useless


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There's nothing cool about technological break-through, we should be still riding horses and fight with swords, eventually powder guns and cannons.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks interesting. Gadgets look so promising, but I'm still reminded that after almost 30 years, we still don't have a paperless office.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

meh, I prefer terminator vision


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, you know, this is just the first prototype.
I'm sure this thing will take off.


----------

